# 3010 steering



## wiley31312 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey all, Just bought a used John Deere 3010 1962 , was working fine, then s it stopped steering, no noise, no grind, no pop, just turn wheel and nothing happens. It will spin from stop to stop but front tires do not move. any ideas?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Low on fluid? Did you bother to check ALL the fluid levels first?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Wiley,

Check the PS fluid level first thing you do. If the fluid level is low, your PS system may be air-locked. The 3010 has a steering motor, a steering valve, and a PS pump. All of which will be expensive if repairs are needed. If you find the PS fluid level low, top it up and then with the engine running, steer full left or right. Top up the fluid level again and steer full stroke to the the opposite side. Top up the fluid level again and you should have most of the air out of the system. Good luck.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Are the brakes and 3pt working? The front pump gets fluid from the cooler. If fluid is not circulating from the rear and the reservoir(cooler) runs dry the steering and brakes won’t work. Be sure not to hold the clutch in for extended periods as that will stop the fluid circulation on many 10-30 series tractors. Let us know if only the steering is effected. That Will narrow down the issues. B.


----------



## wiley31312 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sorry, got busy at work and just got back to tractor, just low on hydraulic fluid... Bad leak on left rear axle I can limp through what i need till I can out in shop...


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Your return line is behind is behind the battery box over the axle on the left side…is that your leak? Those should be metal lines. B.


----------



## wiley31312 (Aug 1, 2021)

no, it is where the axle comes out of the rear


----------

